# Jig that twists under tension



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I need to upgrade from my Joebass 4 post jig to a two post jig that I can twist while under tension... anybody no the best jig that can do this? I am a DIYer as long as its not too difficult


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Little jon would get my vote. I'm sure yo ucould build one though.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a jig I made. Cost about $75 and is based on the LJ. I haven't had much of a chance to use it, been busy with other stuff. It works in my head though


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Joebass makes a twister and stretcher that you can use on your primary base or use on another unistrut base.

I have the four post rig on one unistrut and the twister and stretcher on another.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

THANK YOU gunner!!! that is exactly what I needed!! Parts list and everything!!! You the man! I just want to make you that you have ALL the parts listed in those pdf files? You didn't need to add anything? Thanks again


How do you like your setup gunner?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

petrey10 said:


> THANK YOU gunner!!! that is exactly what I needed!! Parts list and everything!!! You the man! I just want to make you that you have ALL the parts listed in those pdf files? You didn't need to add anything? Thanks again
> 
> 
> How do you like your setup gunner?


The only thing not listed for parts are the pieces of angle iron and the flat iron. Also the bolts used in the acme nut, front guide pipe and the bolts pressed into the pins that you layout with. Those were just 1/4" grade 8 bolts pressed into the pins.

Like I said though, I haven't been able to really use it cause I've been busy. I don't know if the pictures are still in my profile pics, but at one point before the AT change over they were in there. It is still in it's rough form, needs some grinding and paint.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The pics are gone, Could you re-post them



Gunner7800 said:


> The only thing not listed for parts are the pieces of angle iron and the flat iron. Also the bolts used in the acme nut, front guide pipe and the bolts pressed into the pins that you layout with. Those were just 1/4" grade 8 bolts pressed into the pins.
> 
> Like I said though, I haven't been able to really use it cause I've been busy. I don't know if the pictures are still in my profile pics, but at one point before the AT change over they were in there. It is still in it's rough form, needs some grinding and paint.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Gunner don't play when it comes to explaining something! Thanks!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> The pics are gone, Could you re-post them


I'll have to repost them next week. I'm away from my computer till then.

BTW...I'm really liking that Outer Limits server you have. Got a question for ya, will the server force you to move down the string or do you have to move the server? Does that make sense?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

It does all the work for you , you can go in eathe direction and it will pull or push the drill which ever way you want...



Gunner7800 said:


> I'll have to repost them next week. I'm away from my computer till then.
> 
> BTW...I'm really liking that Outer Limits server you have. Got a question for ya, will the server force you to move down the string or do you have to move the server? Does that make sense?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Gunner7800 said:


> Here is a jig I made. Cost about $75 and is based on the LJ. I haven't had much of a chance to use it, been busy with other stuff. It works in my head though


Here are the photos in Black and White (a bit easier to see).


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks N&B.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

petrey10 said:


> THANK YOU gunner!!! that is exactly what I needed!! Parts list and everything!!! You the man! I just want to make you that you have ALL the parts listed in those pdf files? You didn't need to add anything? Thanks again
> 
> 
> How do you like your setup gunner?


I guess it also needs the unistrut / superstrut and the associated nuts / bolts if you want to get nit picky about left out parts


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

your the man, this is exacly what i was looking for, thanks man and keep up the good work, now if you could post some pics of the finished item would be awsome too.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Threads such as this is what makes the AT'er Nation so great. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*String Jig*

Here one that I made for my self. Made it from bites that I had around the house. 
Ksman


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> The pics are gone, Could you re-post them


I uploaded the pictures again. Like I said, it's still in it's rough form and needs some grinding and paint.


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

so where are the pics? i went shopping today and found a 1/2 @10 acme rod and a die spring that maxes out at 3cm @ 350 #, so each 10 mm of torqueequals to 100 #, so now just need my thrust bearing and some3 small items, cant wait to build this baby.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

proelitefan said:


> so where are the pics? i went shopping today and found a 1/2 @10 acme rod and a die spring that maxes out at 3cm @ 350 #, so each 10 mm of torqueequals to 100 #, so now just need my thrust bearing and some3 small items, cant wait to build this baby.


If you click on my name and go to view profile on the left hand side you will see a photo album called "sting jig". Click on that album and you can look at the pics.


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks gunner7800 for nthe info, ill be posting mine soon:thumbs_up


----------



## anarchyhunter80 (Dec 11, 2011)

Save


----------



## Themassarcher (May 9, 2013)

tag


----------



## Yellowhorse6 (Jun 27, 2019)

Following. I've made strings for longbow. Compound is next.


----------

